# The Grotto to be.



## Brain (Jul 15, 2007)

I currently have two rat cages, on from Martins which wasn't coated and is rusted everywhere, so I think Im going to get rid of it, and another I got with adopting two males, its purple, common petco cage, two stories, has a wheel, but it for some reason has been chewed on and some parts have gotton rusty from old age I assume so I dont wanna use it either.

Now that I got that out. I was looking through building your own cage and I saw The Grotto, hopefully everyone has seen this, GROTTO, I love it, and I want to make one now. It seems so fun and its a dedication to building someone that fits you, not something you buy and make work. I don't want one that big, just big enough for three girlies, I have some numbers here for a place I want to put it where it will fit in my small room.

H 41"
L 29"
D 16"

I'm trying to actually find a cabinet for sale or free that I can build out of near those numbers. I want four sections, and I am gonna make a wired door. Im sure I can get that at Home depot and I have gone through every thrift store in capable driving distance and have yet to find one. Should I give up and just try and make it? I dont know what wood would be best, or how much it would cost to get it cut in the dimensions I want it to be and shelves, how do I keep em up? I have read her instructions on making your own but I want your guy's opinion or if you have made one yourself any tips.

I also don't know what to cover the shelves with. My mom suggested we put down tile because it would be easier to clean then carpet or fabric. Are there also any products I should avoid from using to build this mansion to be?

I have also thought out a drawing of what to put in, and if so if you have any more ideas of what should be in there or could be in there. I kinda wanna attach tubes all over the walls if thats weird or if there are any good tube like things I could use. :]

Ok i think I over sized everything in here, lol and I forgot about the drink and food dish till now, lol, I dont know about having a wheel in there, I was going to attach it by drilling a hole in the back for it, and it wouldn't be barred... I hope you can tell what everything in there is, maybe another hammock?


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Cool. If you have room on the bottom you can always put the wheel there. I'm not sure you can mount Wodent wheels, and comfort wheels would be kind of hard to put through wood (those are the only two wheels I would suggest, but you'll do what you will). But it looks like it's going to be cool. I wish I had tips to help you out but I don't think I could do something like that. Though one of the Grotto websites does suggest some sort of material that is really urine resistant, hopefully someone else will know what it was.


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

I made one. I took an old dressor, pulled out the drawers and took the bottoms off of them to make three levels. Then I used chicken wire and wood from do it center to make the door. It's not as hard as it seems like it would be but it costs around forty dollars, providing you don't already have any of the materials (excluding a dressor).


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Use tile, remember to coat all the inside as they can pee on the walls too lol.

Contact paper, the clear plastic laminated looking stuff might also work. But tile would be more durable.


----------



## Brain (Jul 15, 2007)

Poppyseed said:


> Use tile, remember to coat all the inside as they can pee on the walls too lol.


What do you suggest I coat it with?


----------



## mreechan (Jul 18, 2007)

The best thing to do would be to buy a bookcase or something similar at Wal-Mart or Target or something. You can get a 3-shelf for 25 dollars and a 5-shelf for 35 at Wal-Mart, and the wood is covered, so you don't have to worry about the urine seeping into the wood. You should definitely check that out.


----------



## Brain (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you so much Mreechan, I have yet to find a cabinet yet so Ill try looking there!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Even if you buy a cabinet that appears sealed, especially if it's the sort you put together yourself, I'd seal it with waterproof primer and then lay lino.


----------



## Brain (Jul 15, 2007)

Im not too sure what Lino is but thanks for the help!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Brain said:


> Im not too sure what Lino is but thanks for the help!


Linoleum.

Or something similar.


----------



## Brain (Jul 15, 2007)

YAY, I found a book shelf thats nice and simple, Ill have to cover the walls with something on the outside, my mother mentioned something thats like plastic but it looks like glass but not, and that will cover the back and the sides and then were going to make wire open out doors.

Anyone suggest a certain kid of wire that would be good to use?

Oh and the measurements are...

44" H.
28" W.
11 1/2 D.


----------

